# Light and Fresh Potato Salad from Cooking Light



## The_Sale_Depot (Mar 1, 2010)

I love potato salads, all kinds. I have never come across one like this and I cant wait to try it, it looks and sounds delicious! Thanks
.-= The Sale Depot´s last blog ..Eco Friendly Bamboo Cutting Board Review =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

This is a very unique and very delicious potato salad. It's the only one I fix now! It is very fresh and light - perfect for those summer cookouts!


----------



## EasyDinnerRecipe (Mar 4, 2010)

I used to weigh 250 lbs and was really ashamed of my weight. Felt like crap the whole time and felt like there was no way out of it. My problem was I tried too many 'lose weight quick' programs, and didn't change my lifestyle. Now I'm eating a lot healthier with these recipes.


----------

